# Torn Between 2 units (cameron vs bytown gunners)



## raiseitup (17 Jan 2011)

Hi guys, I have no idea which unit to choose. 
one is the 43rd Cameron Highlanders, The others Is 30th Feild Artillery. Another is the foot guard, we will get to that later.

What I like about the Highlanders is that they (as far as my research) have the duty of defending Ottawa. Which is kinda cool. This unit also has alot of history behind it. 

The second is the 30th Feild Artillery, A.K.A The bytown Gunners. I like this unit becasue it is artillery, which is pretty cool.

So does any one have any info on which one is larger, and more active in the community, parades more etc.



My next set of questions is, on the CF reserve NCM pay scale, they say "everytime you train 6 hours or more", so Is there any training that is less than 6 hours. If so, am I getting paid for it?

Also, lets say if I feel rusty on my weapon handling am I allowed to goto "connaught" range (or another range) and practice my shooting on my own time? (I know I won't get paid for this)


Note: I am not trying to see which unit is better. I am simply trying to find the pros/cons or each unit in order to find which one is best for me.




Thank you.


----------



## brihard (17 Jan 2011)

There is no 43rd Cameron Highlanders. We are The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa. We _perpetuate_ the regimental history of the 43rd regiment, but the '43rd' is not a part of our current name.

Every unit forms a part of the military as a whole, and as such its duties will be such as their respective chains of command (in the case of both us and 30th field, that would be 33 Canadian Brigade Group) deem fit. If we should ever be in a position where it's necessary to 'defend' Ottawa, we're in dire straits indeed. That shouldn't figure.

Our regiment focuses on solid basic infantry skills, and on sending as many of our guys as possible overseas. 

The Camerons are undoubtedly bigger. We parade a company of three infantry platoons, plus administrative staff and guys detached on courses. Both units probably work about the same amount, though there are frequently more deployment opportunities for infantry.

Active in the community? Tough call. We do as much as we're able, and we're working on increasing our public profile. No idea what the gunners do.

Practicing your weapons skills on your own time? Cold day in hell. Weapons will only be drawn and used in the context of normal training.

Working less than six hours? Yes, that's called a 'half day', and you get half of a full day's pay. E.g., when we parade for three hours on a Thursday night we each sign in for a half day's pay.

Really the big question is whether you want to be infantry or artillery. The artillery will spend a fair amount of time doing the very basic skills anyone in the army does, as do we. We take the infantry stuff substantially farther, whereas they practice their gun drills for the howitzers. Apples and oranges.


----------



## raiseitup (17 Jan 2011)

Note: My writing is in Yellow



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> There is no 43rd Cameron Highlanders. We are The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa. We _perpetuate_ the regimental history of the 43rd regiment, but the '43rd' is not a part of our current name.
> 
> Very sorry about the name mix up, I just started researching.
> 
> ...







Also the Cameron Highlanders Of Ottawa, They train Conaught Range Right? 
And you parade for a half day (I love that Term) on thursday each week, then train on one weekend per month, and during the summer.

Thanks.


----------



## brihard (17 Jan 2011)

We parade (train) every Thursday night from 7-10 PM. We work out of Cartier Square Drill Hall, right next to city hall.

No, you cannot deploy til you're 18; yes, deployment is optional.

The 43rd did defend against the Fenian raids, yes.

In addition to Thursday nights there is occasional Monday night training, a weekend training exercise roughly once a month, and summer taskings and courses are available but not guaranteed.

To get qualified in the infantry you need three courses:

*Basic Military Qualification*; typically run every second weekend or so here in Ottawa during the school year.

*Basic Military Qualification- Land*; the basics of field soldiering in an army environment. Typically run full time for a month in the summer, usually out of Meaford, ON.

*Developmental Period 1- Infantry*; the course that teaches you the basics of the infantry platoon, its tactics, and its weapons. Typically full time for one month, usually in Meaford, often immediately subsequent to BMQ-L.

In subsequent summers, working is optional, providing courses or taskings are available and you're felt to merit it.


----------

